# Tricia Helfer | HD & SD = ???p >> Movie & TV Serie & Others



## spawn02 (25 Mai 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension from .htlm to .avi or .mp4 (or just add .avi or .mp4)*_



 

 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 383,00 Mo ; 08 min 07 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Powers (2x04)*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 058,20 Mo ; 03 min 03 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Regard Mag*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV3 ; 353,00 Mo ; 07 min 55 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Sun, Sea & Romance*


----------



## Punisher (25 Mai 2021)

danke dafür


----------



## spawn02 (31 Mai 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension from .htlm to .mp4 (or just add .mp4)*_



 

 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 053,40 Mo ; 02 min 35 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Acting Outlaws Calendar 2013/14*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 046,40 Mo ; 03 min 40 sec ; 1280x0720 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Acting Outlaws Calendar 2013/14 (Special)*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 051,00 Mo ; 03 min 45 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Acting Outlaws Calendar 2015*


----------



## spawn02 (2 Juni 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension from .htlm to .avi .mp4 (or just add .avi or .mp4)*_



 

 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 14,20 Mo ; 00 min 36 sec ; 0864x0576 ; *.avi*] >>> *Ice Bucket Challenge*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 49,30 Mo ; 02 min 12 sec ; 0704x0396 ; *.avi*] >>> *Maxim 2009*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 18,60 Mo ; 00 min 59 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Tricia Helfer VS Denden*


----------



## spawn02 (7 Juni 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension from .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 731,00 Mo ; 12 min 19 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Ascension (Season 01)*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 483,00 Mo ; 10 min 40 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Killer Women (Season 01)*


----------



## spawn02 (16 Juni 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension from .htlm to .mp4 or .avi (or just add .mp4 or .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 310,00 Mo ; 21 min 19 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Katee Sackhoff Tried Cryotherapy*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 396,50 Mo ; 08 min 37 sec ; 1600x0900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Suits*


----------



## spawn02 (18 Juni 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension from .htlm to .mp4 (or just add .mp4)*_

_With The Participation Of Diora Baird_



 

 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV2 ; 019,20 Mo ; 03 min 06 sec ; 0640x360 ; *.mp4*] >>> *The Black Keys { Howlin' For You (B.T.S N°1)*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 106,00 Mo ; 03 min 10 sec ; 1920x784 ; *.mp4*] >>> *The Black Keys { Howlin' For You*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV2 ; 026,70 Mo ; 05 min 06 sec ; 0640x360 ; *.mp4*] >>> *The Black Keys { Howlin' For You (B.T.S N°2)*


----------



## spawn02 (24 Juni 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension from .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 132,00 Mo ; 02 min 39 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Franklin And Bash (1x10)*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 058,30 Mo ; 04 min 19 sec ; 0800x450 ; *.avi*] >>> *Memory*


----------



## spawn02 (10 Juli 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV3 ; 288,00 Mo ; 13 min 48 sec ; 800x450 ; *.avi*] >>> *Walk All Over Me*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV3 ; 011,10 Mo ; 00 min 25 sec ; 704x396 ; *.avi*] >>> *Walk All Over Me (Making Of)*


----------



## spawn02 (20 Aug. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 238,00 Mo ; 04 min 21 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Chuck*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 347,00 Mo ; 07 min 02 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Two And Half Men*


----------



## lobo95 (21 Aug. 2021)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Videos von Tricia!


----------



## spawn02 (1 Sep. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 246,00 Mo ; 03 min 58 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Burn Notice*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 355,00 Mo ; 07 min 20 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Lie To Me*


----------



## spawn02 (19 Sep. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .mp4 or .mov (or just add .mp4 or .mov)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 093,20 Mo ; 04 min 52 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Interview With Dennys Ilic*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 902,00 Mo ; 21 min 32 sec ; 1440x1080 ; *.mov*] >>> *Geeks Who Drink (1x11)*


----------



## spawn02 (21 Sep. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 107,00 Mo ; 02 min 10 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *CSI (2x23)*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 842,00 Mo ; 17 min 59 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Isolation*


----------



## spawn02 (26 Sep. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV3 ; 195,00 Mo ; 09 min 59 sec ; 704x396 ; *.avi*] >>> *Behind The Camera { Charlie's Angels*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV3 ; 046,70 Mo ; 02 min 23 sec ; 800x450 ; *.avi*] >>> *The Forger*


----------



## spawn02 (10 Okt. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 

 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 072,00 Mo ; 01 min 29 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Community (4x03)*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 209,00 Mo ; 04 min 25 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *No Ordinary Family (1x17)*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 135,00 Mo ; 02 min 55 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *The Rookie (4x02)*


----------



## spawn02 (23 Okt. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 107,00 Mo ; 02 min 42 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Acting Outlaws { The LA La Ride Documentary*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_ 
[SV1 ; 232,10 Mo ; 06 min 16 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Riddick Los Angeles Premiere*


----------



## spawn02 (27 Dez. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and add or change the file extension in .avi*_



 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 235,00 Mo ; 05 min 40 sec ; 1440x810 ; *.avi*] >>> *Hidden Crimes*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV3 ; 894,00 Mo ; 18 min 08 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Mistletoe Over Manhattan*


----------



## spawn02 (8 Mai 2022)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 0624,00 Mo ; 13 min 07 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Dark Blue (Season 02)*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 1112,00 Mo ; 23 min 47 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Lucifer*


----------



## spawn02 (14 Juli 2022)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray

*Download and change the file extension .mkv or .avi (or just add .mkv or .avi)*_



 

 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 0788,00 Mo ; 04 min 27 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Memory*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 1470,00 Mo ; 20 min 24 sec ; 1600x0900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Open House*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 1370,00 Mo ; 19 min 09 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Walk All Over Me*


----------



## spawn02 (10 Sep. 2022)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray

*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .mkv (or just add .mkv)*

Source Is Bluray And The Three Videos Have Been Made With Avidemux Without Convertion. There Was Bonus In SD For This Pilot And Season One But They Will Be Put A Another Day._



 

 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 1880,00 Mo ; 11 min 24 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica (Pilot)*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 1870,00 Mo ; 11 min 19 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica (Season 01 // Part 1)*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 1900,00 Mo ; 09 min 37 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica (Season 01 // Part 2)*


----------



## spawn02 (25 Sep. 2022)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray

*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .mkv or .avi (or just add .mkv or .avi)*

Source Is Bluray And The Three Videos Have Been Made With Avidemux Without Convertion. For Bonus, It Is Interviews & Deleted Scenes._



 

 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 1850,00 Mo ; 10 min 24 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica (Season 02 // Part 1)*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 1730,00 Mo ; 07 min 25 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica (Season 02 // Part 2)*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 0216,00 Mo ; 07 min 52 sec ; 0704x0396 ; *.avi*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica (Bonus // Season 01 & 02)*


----------



## spawn02 (8 Okt. 2022)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray

*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .mkv or .avi (or just add .mkv or .avi)*

Source Is Bluray And The Two Videos Have Been Made With Avidemux Without Convertion._



 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 1700,00 Mo ; 09 min 15 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica (Season 03 // Part 1)*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 1750,00 Mo ; 08 min 08 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica (Season 03 // Part 2)*


----------



## spawn02 (23 Okt. 2022)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray

*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .mkv (or just add .mkv)*

Source Is Bluray And The Two Videos Have Been Made With Avidemux Without Convertion._



 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 1080,00 Mo ; 04 min 19 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica { The Plan*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 0500,00 Mo ; 02 min 54 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica { The Razor*


----------



## spawn02 (27 Okt. 2022)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray

*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .mkv (or just add .mkv)*

Source Is Bluray And The Two Videos Have Been Made With Avidemux Without Convertion. But Sorry Because Some Episodes Have Not The Same Video Codec (AVC vs VC-1), So There Is 2 Videos Instead Of 1 And It does Not Follow The Good Order._



 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 1170,00 Mo ; 07 min 38 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica (Season04 // E01-04-06-08-15-16-18)*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV5 ; 0662,00 Mo ; 04 min 18 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Battlestar Galactica (Season04 // E12-13-14-19-20)*


----------



## spawn02 (12 Nov. 2022)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray

*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 244,30 Mo ; 07 min 24 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Maximo TV Special Red Carpet Until 2022*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 105,20 Mo ; 01 min 51 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Spin Me Around*


----------



## spawn02 (4 Jan. 2023)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray

*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .mkv (or just add .mkv)*_



 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 385,00 Mo ; 04 min 03 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *37 : A Final Promise*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 515,00 Mo ; 05 min 23 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mkv*] >>> *Hidden Crimes*


----------

